# ZEN V wont connect



## andrewdrew (Jan 18, 2008)

Whan I plug my zen v in and go into media explorer its says "your player is not connected. please connect your zen v series to the computer." I've tried reinstalling all the software but nothing changes. I know it is connecting because when plugged in a window pops up and asks what I want to do, play with wnamp, organize music, do nothing ect. what should I do.


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

you did post this in the wrong area for future refence post in the Hardware section for hardware related issues

now is it detected in your Device Manager. or if possible try a diffrent USB Port or cable


----------



## andrewdrew (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes it does appear in device manger. should I try trouble shooting it or updating.

(Thanks for the heads up. note that Im reposting this in hardware)


----------



## garfield1 (Jan 13, 2008)

hello
i have a message on my PC coming on everytime when i turn my computer on
it is 
C:\Program Files\Symantec Antivirus\Rtvscan.exe
do you have any idea what is it
regards


----------



## balthasar (Oct 21, 2007)

andrewdrew said:


> Yes it does appear in device manger. should I try trouble shooting it or updating.
> 
> (Thanks for the heads up. note that Im reposting this in hardware)


(sence i couldnt find it ill post here)

try upgrading the firmware


----------

